# clomid without hospital supervision



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you girls have taken clomid without going to the hospital for scans.

I know what dose i am supposed to be on and i have a surplus amount left after various treaments. I am thinking of taking them and see what happens. I know i won't have a trigger injection but is it worth a go?

I had no side effects over the years and i don't produce too many follicles as even with ivf drugs i only produce 1or 2.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Although you may have been prescribed them previously & responded fine, personally I would not advice you take them without being specifically prescribed them for this time. Our bodies & hormone levels alter month to month, year to year, so how you responded before may be completely different this time round.

I would think it unwise to take them self-prescribed, irrelevant of whether you've been on them before or not...why don't you speak to your consultant about it  

This is just my personal opinion & obviously it is your choice...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

As minxy said it really isnt a good idea to self medicate, clomid is a powerful drug which  you should be monitered on.
I suggest making an appointment with your gp to discuss it . 

love
suzie xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

don't have anymore free monitoring left as i have just had ivf and gone through my quota i know it is wrong but this is my last resort.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 

when i had my clomid i wasnt under the hospital, my gp prescribed it for me and i just had 21 day bloods done each month, your gp is able to prescribe it, so worth asking  

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with Olive (suzie)...speak to your GP as at least then they'd be aware you were taking it & you could get the blood tests (not everyone has scans or blood tests anyway)...just think it unwise to take it without any medical professionals knowledge...its best that they're aware as its your health & interests they'd be concerned about.

Also, if you've just had IVF treatment, is it advisable to start taking clomid straight afterwards...don't you need to give your ovaries a few months to settle down ? I'm no expert but clomid can cause OHSS (just as other fertility drugs can) and if you've just had all the IVF drugs maybe you should allow your body to have a break first


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I was thinking of giving my body 5 months break so at least i know everything would be out of my system. Also i have booked a holiday now for oct and don't want to be around the 12 week stage when i go. I have about 3 months supply of clomid. I will however go to the docs so my blood can get monitored i didn't realise they could do that. Also i want to lose weight and with doing that it will increase my chances.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

good luck & enjoy your holiday


----------

